# My 3D Model of DS Lite Dustcover



## Sinkhead (Apr 24, 2007)

I made these using Pro/Desktop 8 which I got for free from school. When I render it, it looks crap so I'll leave it as 'Enhanced Wireframe'. This took me about 2 hours to make and is my first proper model.





If anyone wants the model file I can host it here or you can email it me. I'll probably post it in IGES but Pro/Desktop can export as a few other filetypes as well.
I know none of the corners on the model are rounded but I need to do my biology homework now. I'm pretty pleased with what I've got so far though.

Please comment,
- Sam


----------



## Xeijin (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks excellent sinkhead, as far as I can tell v. accurate.

2 Hours seems a bit steep for a render like that, what spec is your PC?


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 24, 2007)

Not 2 hours to render, 2 hours to actually make the model.

- Sam


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks like the drawings from the LEGO building instructions


----------



## Darkforce (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool model, I had to use pro desktop in tech quite a lot too, it's a nice bit of kit and you can even simulate the movement of mechanisms.

Did you make the cartridge as one whole object or as seperate pieces and then join them together? Cos if you're gonna be using it for coursework and stuff once you get the hang of pro desktop start designing the pieces as seperate objects and then you can import all the pieces and join them together. You can also align the pieces to an axis and create an exploded diagram which is dead handy for showing how the product is made and helps to pad your coursework out a bit more. ^^


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 24, 2007)

I made it all as one piece. I'm starting my GCSEs next year so I can imagine I'll be using this a lot more.
Thanks for the hint!

- Sam


----------



## Trace II (Apr 24, 2007)

Is it possible to convert the 3d files into an animated rotating gif? That would be awesome!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 24, 2007)

Having flashbacks of pro engineer right now so I may be a bit incoherent, nice going though.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Trace II @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Is it possible to convert the 3d files into an animated rotating gif? That would be awesome!


I just looked and I can't

Sorry
- Sam


----------



## jelbo (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice. Is it my crappy CRT aspect ratio, or is the perspective in the first image a bit off?


----------



## hankchill (Apr 24, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> Nice. Is it my crappy CRT aspect ratio, or is the perspective in the first image a bit off?



It does look like the perspective is a bit off on that first images, doesn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not your CRT, no worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We've got high quality LCD's here and even I can see it


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll try and correct it later on (I have to go to school now)

- Sam


----------



## Trace II (Apr 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Apr 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Trace II @ Apr 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to convert the 3d files into an animated rotating gif? That would be awesome!
> ...


Oh well... STILL AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Qpido (Apr 25, 2007)

That looks pretty nice, well done.

Q~


----------

